# A joke!



## clusterfuk (Dec 8, 2011)

This cracks me up every time i read it, so i thought i would share it with you guys have fun!

A sadist, a masochist, a murderer, a necrophile, a zoophile and a pyromaniac are all sitting on a bench in a mental institution, bored out of their minds.

"How about having sex with a cat?" asked the zoophile.

"Let's have sex with the cat and then torture it" says the sadist.

"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it and then kill it" shouted the murderer.

"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it, kill it and then have sex with it again" said the necrophile.

"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it, kill it, have sex with it again and then burn it" said the pyromaniac.

Silence took over... and then the masochist says.... "Meow."


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

whats the difference between a lost golf ball and a fox hunter?

Ones a hunt on a course...


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Two aliens sit in a pub.

one utters: "lobolupopop0110011110."

His friend answers: "dude you're drunk."


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

what type of tv shows dp'ed people cannot participate in?

reality shows


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Dark...but no animals were harmed


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

heartless said:


> what type of tv shows dp'ed people cannot participate in?
> 
> reality shows


lol


----------



## Tuqa Abdulsalam (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha v neat I love it


----------

